# HELP! I have a 16 month old FRIGHTENED/AGGRESSIVE Irish Wolfhound x Deerhound- HELP!



## Irishmancuhulain (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey all! My name is Phil, and my fiance and I have recently rescued an Irish Wolfound from someone we believe to have been an abusive owner. His name is Sid, and he is great with females and desexed males. He is also incredibly obedient and loving, and has shown no aggression towards my fiance, son, or myself. However, we also have a 17 month old female Husky x German Shepard (Asha) and a 10 year old desexed English Staffordshire, both whom Sid is amazing with. However, we also have a 5 year old retired racing greyhound, Jack, who is undesexed. Sid growls heaps at jack, and has had a few go's at him. We thought it was a dominance issue, but when Sid met Rambo (the Staffy), they had a few growls and were fine with each other. Also, Jack is fine with our other dogs, and settled any dominance issues with Rambo right from the start, none of which went beyond a few growls. We muzzled Sid and Jack when they first met, and continue to do so, but yesterday they got into a massive fight, in which Sid instigated. We are thinking that there are a few factors to his aggression towards Jack. Sid has been unsocialized and beaten by his owner in what his previous owner dubbed a 'disiplinary' manner. Also, both dogs are undesexed, something that will be done next week. We also have a seven year old son who's safety we have to think about. We are hoping the desexing of both dogs will help with this issue, but if it doesn't, we are facing giving up/selling him. He is also frightened of door thresholds, and has only started putting his front paws over the threshold but will not go any further than that. Please, this is our dream breed, and it would break our hearts to have to part with him. Please reply here or to my email at [email protected]. I may be a nurse, but these aren't people, so I'm a bit lost with this matter. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, aside from the neutering, which will help take the hormonal aspect out of the equation, that alone will not solve the problem.. My suggestion is to call in a behaviorist to thoroughly evaluate the situation.


----------

